# Talk About Marriage Ownership



## Chris H.

TAM Community,

I have recently transferred ownership of TalkAboutMarriage.com and my other marriage and counseling related sites to a company named VerticalScope Inc. 

VS has a history of owning and managing online communities in different areas of interests. They bring with them to the table a team that can maintain and help grow this community. They have staff that are on call 24/7 to ensure the site is up and running and has the latest security updates. They have invited all the moderators to stay on board and help out for as long as they want.

In fact, I still plan on assisting with moderator and admin duties as I have before ...yes, the bannings will continue [evil laugh], please, silence the boos  and although this is the first anyone is hearing about this, my hope is that the current group of mods will continue to volunteer their incredible services that keep the site running smoothly.

I care deeply about this website and our community, it's something I've always believed in since I started it 5 years ago. My goals of creating the largest supportive community for marriages on the web have definitely materialized here. 

So really, you should not notice any changes on TAM. The only difference is that now, I won't have the final say in things anymore. VerticalScope is a great company though, and they have managed many successful sites over the years, so I feel like we're still in good hands.

In a moment, you will be introduced to the new Admin on the site, YUNGSTER. Please go easy on him. 

Sincerely,

Chris H.


----------



## GTdad

Oh no. Change.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I hope you got paid bank. This site is awesome!


----------



## Administrator

Hey everyone,

Glad to meet all of you. Looking forward to getting to know you guys and helping around here. As Chris mentioned, we're not here to reinvent the wheel. We'll help out definitely in tech related matters but with the overall direction of the community, I will continue to work with Chris and the moderators and hear your feedback to determine what needs to change and what shouldn't be touched.


----------



## GTdad

Yungster said:


> and hear your feedback to determine what needs to change and what shouldn't be touched.


I foresee a conversation in your future with AlmostRecovered re color schemes ...

Welcome.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Change the damn color scheme please faceless corporate representative!!


----------



## sweetpea

What is wrong with the colors? 😄


----------



## Almostrecovered

Oh and where's my cut?


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Change the damn color scheme please faceless corporate representative!!


Wow, nice way to greet your new ruler!
:smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> Change the damn color scheme please faceless corporate representative!!


Bouncing trouble maker! Bouncing trouble maker!


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Oh and where's my cut?


Make sure to check your spam filter AR, it's probably right next to the invitation we sent you to become a moderator


----------



## Almostrecovered

Chris H. said:


> Wow, nice way to greet your new ruler!
> :smthumbup:


Gotta break him in early


----------



## Hope1964

I was wondering how long it would take AR to mention the pink.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Was Bob a corporate spy to see if this place was worth purchasing?


----------



## SomedayDig

Almostrecovered said:


> Was Bob a corporate spy to see if this place was worth purchasing?


Hmmm...I love a good conspiracy plot.


Psst ~ Chris, please tell the new owners I really _am_ a nice guy.

Thanks :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Dig gets a clean slate!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

Can't wait to start a "make fun of VerticalScope" thread!


----------



## Hope1964

We should get to change our own usernames now so I can change mine to Bob.


----------



## SomedayDig

Almostrecovered said:


> Dig gets a clean slate!!


And I don't want to pay taxes any more.


----------



## Almostrecovered

So this explains the new Porche in ChrisH's driveway


----------



## SomedayDig

Almostrecovered said:


> Can't wait to start a "make fun of VerticalScope" thread!


Bwahahahaaaa!!! They're Canadian!!! :rofl::rofl:



Oh, cue the Eric Cartman song.


----------



## Chris H.

SomedayDig said:


> Hmmm...I love a good conspiracy plot.
> 
> 
> Psst ~ Chris, please tell the new owners I really _am_ a nice guy.
> 
> Thanks :smthumbup:


I think I need to find a way to erase your user notes so you don't run into the problem we had last time again. But yeah, you ARE a nice guy, just keep taking the high road when troublemakers come around.


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> So this explains the new Porche in ChrisH's driveway


Same Porsche. I had to send it back. Part of the gig. Corporate cutbacks you know.


----------



## sweetpea

Chris has a Porsche?! He must be hiding it from me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Uh oh, I started a thread about annexing Canada 18 months ago, gotta go delete that before they see it


----------



## Chris H.

2007 F-150 people. That's right, I manned up in 2007. No ladyboy cars for me.


----------



## Amplexor

sweetpea said:


> Chris has a Porsche?! He must be hiding it from me.


I've had it SP. Sorry I'm a little hard on cars.


----------



## Almostrecovered

sweetpea said:


> Chris has a Porsche?! He must be hiding it from me.


Porsche is a better MLC reaction than an affair so be thankful


----------



## Hope1964

Chris H. said:


> I think I need to find a way to erase your user notes so you don't run into the problem we had last time again. But yeah, you ARE a nice guy, just keep taking the high road when troublemakers come around.


Can you erase mine too while you're at it, pretty pleez?

AR don't bother, I saved that entire thread just in case of such an opportunity.


----------



## somethingelse

AR. If you are a moderator now.....don't ban me!


----------



## Hope1964

By the way, Yungster, I'm Canadian too :toast:


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Uh oh, I started a thread about annexing Canada 18 months ago, gotta go delete that before they see it


Strange Brew - Original Trailer - YouTube

One of Canada's greatest contributions ever. I have been a fan of CA ever since.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Hope1964 said:


> By the way, Yungster, I'm Canadian too :toast:


Nobody's perfect


----------



## Administrator

I think we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## SomedayDig

Hope1964 said:


> By the way, Yungster, I'm Canadian too :toast:


You're gonna invite them over for Hockey Night in Canada with Don Cherry aren't ya?!

Enjoy your Labatt's and Tim Horton's.

I hate you now!


----------



## Almostrecovered

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=38218


----------



## somethingelse

Timmies's is the best. Who can make Timbits like Timmie's does?


----------



## SomedayDig

I'm in Upstate New York.

Which is kind of Downstate Canada.

Just tell the people from Quebec they really gotta work on their driving skills. They are absolutely crazy.

And what's with the french fries in Canada at the McDonald's? Is it illegal in Canada to call them French fries?! C'mon Yung, you can help out with that.

Though I really like the gravy and cheese curd deal on them


----------



## Hope1964

Personally, I detest the NHL. CFL, now, we can talk. And beer. REAL beer.

In Canada we have just FRIES Dig. Get with the program.


----------



## somethingelse

One time I asked for a poutine while vacationing in the States at a Burger King. The girl looked at me funny, and asked me to repeat myself. Then she said they don't make them there 

I really wanted a poutine!


----------



## Hope1964

SomedayDig said:


> You're gonna invite them over for Hockey Night in Canada with Don Cherry aren't ya?!
> 
> Enjoy your Labatt's and Tim Horton's.
> 
> I hate you now!


I liked your post. Just for spite.


----------



## Administrator

I actually don't drink Timmies.  And Don Cherry? Meh. I don't care for him nor do I hate him. Now the Leafs? That's a different story.


----------



## Hope1964

Yungster said:


> I actually don't drink Timmies.  And Don Cherry? Meh. I don't care for him nor do I hate him. Now the Leafs? That's a different story.


Oh boy. We *may* have a problem. I'm with you on the Don Cherry thing. Although I do admire him for his suits (note I did NOT say I admire his suits) Even Timmies - I much prefer beer. But the Leafs?!?! 

You are aware that TO has a football team too, right? And that they stole my quarterback?


----------



## Administrator

You mean the defending Grey Cup champs? Sorry dude..unless they're owned by MLSE, nobody here cares.


----------



## Hope1964

Yungster said:


> You mean the defending Grey Cup champs? Sorry dude..unless they're owned by MLSE, nobody here cares.


I know. We were there for Grey Cup. Torontonians are very apathetic about the CFL. 

I am used to being ignored when I talk about it :smthumbup:

TO does have some interesting breweries though.

So, about the pink theme....???


----------



## T&T

Yungster said:


> Now the Leafs? That's a different story.


Enjoy the game tonight! Less then 2 hours to go!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

I, for one, welcome our corporate overlords


----------



## Maricha75

Yungster, as an "almost Canadian" (in Michigan, we refer to y'all, affectionately, as Canucks ), I'm dying to know...do you say "about" or "aboot"?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Eh?


----------



## Maricha75

Shhhh! Turtle boy, don't ruin my moment!


----------



## Hope1964

I have NEVER heard anyone here say 'aboot', except maybe for some drunken Newfies. I cannot for the life of me figure out where that comes from.

And God help us if our international reputation is based on what drunken Newfies do.


----------



## Maricha75

Hope1964 said:


> I have NEVER heard anyone here say 'aboot', except maybe for some drunken Newfies. I cannot for the life of me figure out where that comes from.
> 
> And God help us if our international reputation is based on what drunken Newfies do.


LOL the ones from Ontario and even from NS who I know DO say it... often. And it's not like they were tripping over themselves as they spoke... it was just natural lol.


----------



## SomedayDig

Tai Domey. Thanks to him, I hate the Leafs.

Besides, shouldn't it be the Leaves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T&T

Hope1964 said:


> I have NEVER heard anyone here say 'aboot', except maybe for some drunken Newfies. I cannot for the life of me figure out where that comes from.
> 
> And God help us if our international reputation is based on what drunken Newfies do.


That's because you're from Alberta and you don't speak Canadian of Canadien.  

It's not hard for you guys to spot an eastener is it? lol


----------



## Amplexor

Maricha75 said:


> Shhhh! Turtle boy, don't ruin my moment!



Poor little guy. He's always trying to fit in.


----------



## Hope1964

Really? I lived in Ontario for 5 years, with a bunch of people from the Maritimes, including Newfoundland, and the only ones who came close were the drunken Newfies (one of whom I was married to). There might be some regional dialects that say it that way, but it is FAR from the norm.


----------



## Hope1964

T&T said:


> That's because you're from Alberta and you don't speak Canadian of Canadien.
> 
> It's not hard for you guys to spot an eastener is it? lol


Not very 

Maybe aboot is a Quebec thing then??


----------



## Almostrecovered

As interesting as talking about Canadian dialects can be, I think we should focus more and unite on getting rid of the pink motif


----------



## Maricha75

Hope1964 said:


> Not very
> 
> Maybe aboot is a Quebec thing then??


Hmmm might be that they snagged it from Yoopers? I mean, those in the UP of MI do speak like that as well. But the Canadians I know are from Kitchener and the surrounding areas... and Toronto (more specifically, Scarsborough), and I THINK Kingston, but don't hold me to that.... As for NS, it was Halifax.


----------



## Maricha75

Almostrecovered said:


> As interesting as talking about Canadian dialects can be, I think we should focus more and unite on getting rid of the pink motif


I'd say make JUST your screen show pink...


----------



## Dollystanford

The British contingent welcomes you, we create mischief when everyone else is asleep

If you show any weakness we might colonise you. I feel the world is ready for a Queen Dolly at the head of an empire


----------



## T&T

Hope1964 said:


> Not very  *LOL!*
> 
> Maybe aboot is a Quebec thing then??


I think it's more about where you live. If you're in the big city the dialect is lost. Outside them, it's very prevalent.


----------



## that_girl

Hi, I'm that_girl.

I'm awesome.

:rofl:

Welcome!


----------



## Administrator

Well funny you ask...I say ABOUT but my American cousins from New York tell me I say "aboot". :scratchhead:




Maricha75 said:


> Yungster, as an "almost Canadian" (in Michigan, we refer to y'all, affectionately, as Canucks ), I'm dying to know...do you say "about" or "aboot"?


----------



## Administrator

I think you mean Tie Domi. That's like saying I hate pop music because of Justin Bieber. 




SomedayDig said:


> Tai Domey. Thanks to him, I hate the Leafs.
> 
> Besides, shouldn't it be the Leaves?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

Wait, don't you guys already own Canada? I mean your Queen adorns all our coins. 

I adore the Brits because you guys expored Mr. Bean and Coldplay. Nice. 



Dollystanford said:


> The British contingent welcomes you, we create mischief when everyone else is asleep
> 
> If you show any weakness we might colonise you. I feel the world is ready for a Queen Dolly at the head of an empire


----------



## SomedayDig

Yungster said:


> I think you mean Tie Domi. That's like saying I hate pop music because of Justin Bieber.


No, no...that's okay. I hate Justin Bieber AND pop music. We gel there!! LOL

It was the damn cheap shot Tie made against Rob in '01 against the Devil's. Then again when they were in the playoffs against the Flames in '04.


----------



## Anon Pink

Hey! I LIKE Pink!


----------



## Maricha75

Anon Pink said:


> Hey! I LIKE Pink!


Ok then...you and AR can keep the pink.


----------



## Dollystanford

Yungster said:


> Wait, don't you guys already own Canada? I mean your Queen adorns all our coins.
> 
> I adore the Brits because you guys expored Mr. Bean and Coldplay. Nice.


Mr Bean and Coldplay - man you can keep both of them, they are Dolly's least favourite things

How can people like Mr Bean and not even know Blackadder? This is a mystery to me


----------



## the guy

GTdad said:


> Oh no. Change.


"The only constant in life is change"


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Yungster said:


> I adore the Brits because you guys exported Mr. Bean and Coldplay. Nice.


Mr.Bean 
Coldplay 


I halfway like you so far


----------



## heartsbeating

Hello from the batcave!

Welcome.....and Chris H, Sweetpea and the Mod Squad, thank you.


----------



## Lordhavok

Dollystanford said:


> The British contingent welcomes you, we create mischief when everyone else is asleep
> 
> If you show any weakness we might colonise you. I feel the world is ready for a Queen Dolly at the head of an empire


"All hail Queen Dolly", or off with your heads, Lordhavok/captian of the gaurds


----------



## Sunshine Cadillac

Hi I'm Sunshine, from Canada and I like the pink!! Welcome ^_^


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Sunshine Cadillac said:


> and I like the pink!!


It's ridiculous how my mind is always hanging around in the gutter.


----------



## norajane

All the pink and blue makes me feel like I've wandered into a baby store. 

Welcome to the new team!


----------



## Almostrecovered

yungster-

really likes Egg Foo Yung or is missing the "o" on his keyboard


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I really liked egg foo yung til I got that really bad stomach flu the day after I ate it for dinner.  I don't like it anymore.


----------



## Ikaika

Aloha Yungster... now that you have met insanity, I am here to make sure this site lives up to its prestigious reputation.


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> Aloha Yungster... now that you have met insanity, I am here to make sure this site lives up to its prestigious reputation.


:lol:

dreio is second from left...


View attachment 3073


----------



## Almostrecovered

Aahs Signs : Resources : Pantone Color Chart

avoid 236-251


----------

